# Draining and moving a La Spaziale S2



## Ama Gafr (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi, I have a La Spaziale S2 which I bought in situ from my landlords when I opened my cafe. Sadly I've had to close and am selling off my equipment. I haven't yet managed to find a buyer for my S2 so am going to have to store it at home. Only I cannot find any instructions on how to drain the boiler or if there's anything else I need to do to safely move it. (I have a competent person [not me!] to unwire and unplumb it, but they have no familiarity with coffee machines.)

Can anyone help?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

There may be a boiler drain tap located behind the front panel - just open it & allow the water to escape via the drain tub.

Otherwise, remove the boiler safety valve & siphon off the contents.


----------



## Kilo (Dec 1, 2012)

There is no tap to empty the boiler. There is no need to empty it. However, the pump can stick if you don't use it for a while, say two months or so. You should let the pump run once in a while. To do that, the machine needs to be plugged to water.

Best option is to find a buyer soon.


----------

